# Operating Systems >  Difference between mathematical preprocessor

## StephenRaj

I know that both neqn and eqn is mathematical preprocessor for nroff but what is the difference between the two. Which one is advantageous and why?

----------


## RyanJames

eqn is a mathematical processor for troff.This translates displyed formulae from a very easy-to-type form into detailed typesetting instruction.
But neqn is a mathematical processor for nroff.This has the same capabilities as eqn but with few  limitations.

----------

